# REW and Edirol UA-1EX: Anyone get this to work on a mac?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello,

I've got mac OS X version 10.4.10 running on Intel, and an Edirol UA-1EX.

I'm trying to get REW to work, but I am not having any luck. The drivers are installed properly, but REW is not working. Here is what is happening:

$ java -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
Sep 9, 2007 7:59:27 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: Room EQ Wizard started
Sep 9, 2007 7:59:30 PM roomeqwizard.O A
SEVERE: Exception trying to open record device 
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Unexpected Error

At this time, a window pops up that says "Input device error." I can still go into the program, but if I try and measure the sound card response, it tells me "Unable to take SPL reading: SPL meter audio input not available"

That is as far as I can get.

Can anyone help out with this? 

Thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

On the Mac REW can only access the on-board audio input as Apple do not provide access to other input devices via the general JavaSound interface. You need to leave the input set as default and have the sample rate set to 44.1kHz. For Midi access you will need to use the plumstone drivers from http://www.mandolane.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

JohnM,

Thanks for replying, great software. I paid $150 for ETF (RplusD), but I use yours because the GUI is a lot better, and it does exactly what I need without the complicated stuff I don't understand. I use it to measure my entire car stereo (Dynaudio drivers, Alpine F1, modded for car use Behringer DCX) to set the DCX as well as my 2 channel home stereo (Dynaudios, Conrad Johnson) to help place speakers, and panels / bass traps.

Anyway, I would really like to use my Mac laptop to do my measurements. I'm not sure that I quite understand your answer, though. Are you saying that I need to use the onboard audio in my Macbook to use REW, so in other words, I will not be able to use the Edirol at all?

On the Mac REW can only access the on-board audio input as Apple do not provide access to other input devices via the general JavaSound interface. You need to leave the input set as default and have the sample rate set to 44.1kHz. For Midi access you will need to use the plumstone drivers from http://www.mandolane.co.uk/


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You will need to use the onboard audio input, but you can use other devices for audio output by selecting them as the default audio device in the Mac's audio settings.


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the thread. I never knew my Mac could do that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks John,

I guess all I need is a 3.5mm to RCA stereo adapter


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi John,

I'm trying to get REW to work on my Macbook. Now I'm not using the Edirol card at all, I'm just trying to use the onboard audio. I have 3.5mm to RCA adapater for the input and output, and I am trying to measure the system audio response... but the output meter in the test is coming up blank. 

Has anyone tested REW on a mac using the onboard audio for both input and output?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Well me for one  I test on an Intel Mac Mini using onboard audio.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks John. Do you have any ideas of things I can look into on my Macbook to get it to work? I've got a headphone -> RCA adapter plugged into both the line in and the line out, but when I test the sound card, the output side is coming up blank in the meter.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

First thing would be to check you get audio out of the headphone jack OK, e.g. when playing some music. If that works then it should mean the onboard audio is selected as the output device in the Mac's audio settings. Next check that REW is set to use 44.1kHz on the soundcard tab of the settings and try using the REW signal generator to play a 1kHz tone and see if that comes out the headphone jack OK.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Well me for one  I test on an Intel Mac Mini using onboard audio.


Hey John, have you had any problems with stability issues? ie crashing after just a few measurments? Do you know of a good way to stop this from happening? Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've not experienced any crashes on the Mac Mini, they seem to happen on PPC platforms rather than Intel.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Strange... I just bought a Macbook Pro and get crashes pretty consistently.:hissyfit: I'll try your suggestion from the other thread, hopefully it works. From the measurements I've made so far RoomEQ seems invaluable to serious hometheater tweakers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ok, so I just purchased a UA-1EX yesterday for my MacBook Pro setup and of course cannot even calibrate it following the loopback method in the general instructions - I came across this thread and am trying to understand what to do to calibrate. Can someone post a step-by-step as to how to connect the Edirol to the Mac to calibrate and use it. It seems I cannot do the loopback calibration based on what I'm reading here and my experiences (I get either a clipped or too low db reading, and the sensitivity of the Edirol volume control seems to go from overload to no signal at all)

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you running Leopard? That should allow you to access the Edirol's inputs by setting the card as UA-1EX as the default audio input and picking the line input - don't try using the Edirol's mic input, that will have too much gain. Set the dip switches for 44.1kHz. Set the input monitor dip switch to auto(off). Set the recording source dip switch to analog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but not fully following you.

Yes, I'm using Leopard.

So what do I do first - go into Apple's Midi Utility - what do I set for each of the pop-ups?

In REW, do I leave the Soundcard settings as Default or Choose the UA-EX1?

I'm using the Line in, not the mic. When I set the dip switch to Auto, there is no sound.

Is the idea that under leopard, with the right settings, I'm connected to the Mac via USB only and connecting the loopback cable as in the instructions?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ok, i restarted, and did as you instructed. It's a little further along, but I'm getting a very low signal error 
(highest is -90 db)

Edirol is connected via USB, right channel RCA loopback on Edirol - REC Source Analog - Input Monitor AUTO - Apple Midi set to UA-1EX as default Input, UA-1EX set as default input in REW, 44 khz in REW.....

Hmmm....


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try connecting the UA-1EX output to the on-board input on the MacBook pro in case Leopard hasn't fixed the bug of the input signal fed to Java always being the on-board input regardless of the default input setting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I did this, and I still get the low signal error, through it's now reading a peack of around -55 as opposed to -90 or so....

Thanks for helping on this


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Best check the output side of the UA-1EX is set up correctly and you are able to generate test signals. If you connect the output to an input on your system can you hear the signals you generate OK through your speakers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, I hear the sweept tones - I connected the RCA outs on the Edirol to the AVRs front panel inputs, and selected that input.

I looped the right again, and still getting about -45 db low signal warning- volume knob on edirol makes no difference, though I suspect it shouldn't


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's the graph....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

If I choose the "Java Sound Audio Engine" as the output device, it seems to do a proper calibration.

Now, was I supposed to do that? I didn't see that in the instructions

Also, the instructions say to press the "Make Cal" button in the soundcard settings. This is greyed out unless I check the "Use Left channel as Calibration reference" option - am I supposed to do this?


Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The REW Output device can be left as default (input device also), as you hear the test tones OK the output is working as it should. On the input side did you change the default audio input on the powerbook preferences to the on-board line in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm lost, but thanks anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnM said:


> The REW Output device can be left as default (input device also), as you hear the test tones OK the output is working as it should. On the input side did you change the default audio input on the powerbook preferences to the on-board line in?


No, I MUST choose the Java output option - leaving it at the default device results in a too low signal (-45 db or so). Setting it to the Java Audio output, I get this:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've dug out my old Edirol UA-1A and tried it on a Mac Mini running Leopard and got it working OK, so it should be possible to get your Macbook and UA-1EX working.

Steps are:

1 - Before starting REW go into System Preferences - Sound and set the input and the output to your UA-1EX (if you do this after REW has started the input seems to remain as the on-board input)

2 - Start REW, open the settings and check that the output device and input device are both set to Default and the sample rate is 44.1kHz. Make sure the loopback connections are in place from your UA-1EX outputs to UA-1EX inputs.

3 - Try the check levels on the soundcard settings. If you are not getting any input, try selecting the UA-1EX as the input device (in Tiger this wasn't possible, but seems to work in Leopard).

4 - If the input still refuses to work set the REW input device back to default, close REW, go back to System Preferences - Sound and set the input to the on-board line in, start REW again and have another go, but this time looping from the UA-1EX output to the onboard input.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Just seen your previous post (must have come in while I was typing). That plot looks fine, so maybe best to go straight to trying a measurement


----------



## warrensomebody (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm having similar trouble, and was wondering if anyone could offer a suggestion. I'm trying to migrate from my old Windows laptop to a MacBook Pro running 10.4.11 (sorry, I don't have Leopard). I have a Native Instruments Audio Kontrol 1 external sound card. I tried using the calibration file from my previous Windows calibration, but the input level is very low. When I set up loopback and try Measure... to create a new calibration, I get output through either the Default Device, Java Sound Audio Engine or M3DMixer, but no input (using Default Device -- using Mac OS X, Core Audio gives an error dialog). I did set the input and output to the Audio Kontrol 1 on the Sound control panel, and I can see the input level bobbing around during the measurement. I also see an input level registering on the lights on the AK1 device itself. Any suggestions for how to make this work?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can't use anything but the built-in input with 10.4. That is a bug inside Apple's JRE, they fixed it for 10.5.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Hello:
I have a Mac Mini Intel with 10.4.11..and an Edirol UA-25 external Sound Card...
As far as I know, if I understood OK, I need 10.5 to use REQW with a external card (different from the built in)?

Thanks 

JP


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That's right, 10.5 allows REW and other Java apps to access the inputs of an external sound card when it has been set as the default in the Sound preferences. In 10.4 the outputs of external sound cards can be accessed but the inputs cannot.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

JohnM said:


> That's right, 10.5 allows REW and other Java apps to access the inputs of an external sound card when it has been set as the default in the Sound preferences. In 10.4 the outputs of external sound cards can be accessed but the inputs cannot.


Hello JohnM

OK

It is incredible that Apple does not solve this
Thank you very much


JP


----------

